# Remy Presas



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 26, 2001)

Greetings,
        I just got back from visiting to Prof this past weekend. I was saddens to see how much he has weaken since my visit last month. During the visit Paul read many cards to the Prof. He smiled and chuckled while we talked about the old stories about how he touched our lives. I enjoyed what the time I was able to spend with him on this trip. Most of the time I sat with him holding his hand and watching him sleep. I'm happy that I had the chance to meet him over fifteen years ago. He has been a teacher and friend to me, but most of all a father. I hope that you can all join me in a prayer for him.

Yours truly,
Tim Hartman 
Prof Remy Presas' Modern Arnis
www.wmarnis.com


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 27, 2001)

Having just started to use some of the Arnis influence in what I do, I have to say that Mr. Hartman has done an excellent job is making it easy to understand and apply.  So much so that I joined the WMAA before I knew almost any Arnis as I respect Mr. Hartman and his program is making it easy to cross train for me.

I think it does credit to Remy Presas to have students such as Mr. Hartman to pass his art onto future generations.


----------

